# auditing fees



## dmazzola (Apr 21, 2010)

I am beginning a new business and would like to gather suggestions on how to charge individual practices for a billing audit. Basically, we would request 10 encounters, per provider, per month. What they billed compared to what they dictated. At the end of the audit we will provide them with a detailed report of any undercoding, overcoding etc. Do any of you do any thing similar and if so, how much should I expect on a monthly basis. Any feedback would be greatly appreciated. 
Danielle Mazzola, C.P.C.


----------



## schultze (Apr 26, 2010)

I am also interested in any feedback on this question. It was part of a discussion I was having today. Anyone willing to share information on doing these types of audits-willing to talk off line. thanks,


----------

